# Continental Airlines is on my list...



## SocialbFly (Oct 23, 2009)

So, as many of you know, i flew to NJ for the NJ bash and flew on continental airlines...on the way, i always buy 2 tickets, if nothing else, to stop the BS that you get from trying to escape with one seat 

BUT here is the kicker...they tried to give my extra seat away..i said, no that is my seat...of course, the plane was FULL and this was the last person on the plane...so, the person leaves...enter irate flight attend who asked to see my tickets in front of everyone...i said, i have both seats, i bought them both..she insisted on seeing both tickets, i said, in front of everyone you are going to embarass me and ask me to see my tickets, she said yes...so i got out my backpack and dug out the tickets, to which she held them up and examined them, of course in front of everyone...she then handed them back and walked away....

Enter one hour later, said flight person walked back and with the service cart and spoke to me, telling me she was sorry, but the plane said that seat was available, i said, first of all i find that hard to believe, since i purchased both tickets. She said she was getting pressured from the front desk, i said, i am sorry about that, but regardless what she did was unacceptable, and i said, the whole reason i buy two seats is to avoid this...she went on...i was so frustrated, i cried for around 20-30 minutes...it pissed me off and frustrated me.

so, on my flight home, i stopped at the service center and got info to complain. I also found out her name and i will be following up on this. I will be posting here any responses made. 

Anyone else have any similar issues?


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 23, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> So, as many of you know, i flew to NJ for the NJ bash and flew on continental airlines...on the way, i always buy 2 tickets, if nothing else, to stop the BS that you get from trying to escape with one seat
> 
> BUT here is the kicker...they tried to give my extra seat away..i said, no that is my seat...of course, the plane was FULL and this was the last person on the plane...so, the person leaves...enter irate flight attend who asked to see my tickets in front of everyone...i said, i have both seats, i bought them both..she insisted on seeing both tickets, i said, in front of everyone you are going to embarass me and ask me to see my tickets, she said yes...so i got out my backpack and dug out the tickets, to which she held them up and examined them, of course in front of everyone...she then handed them back and walked away....
> 
> ...



*Good for you - what a lousy treatment by the airline & what they did was unacceptable*.


----------



## Sugar (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry this happened to you. This was totally unkind and unacceptable. I hope there is some action taken.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Oct 24, 2009)

This is precisely why I don't fly. I would be INFURIATED!!! I hope they do something for you.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 24, 2009)

I always wondered if this would happen if i bought two seats. Or get the two seats apart from eachother. I'm going to Chicago next summer with the boys and i intend to buy two seats in my name and one in Max's since Alex will still be lap age. That way we'd have an entire row to ourselves (if they dont screw it up!)

I was VERY unimpressed with Contintental when i flew back in 2000 from Michigan to California.


----------



## James (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry that this happened to you Dianna! 

As a tall person, I generally dislike Continental airlines for their rubbish legroom. I also noticed that on the 3 flights I've made with them, the armrests were all fixed in place. Definitely not a fat friendly airline...


----------



## ByRoSwim (Oct 24, 2009)

I was hired to work on the costumes for Champions on Ice in Portland Maine. The only way I would do it is if they bought me two seats. ( I am in so cal) I never thought the producers would go for it but to my shock, they did! Great, now I had to go to Maine, in the winter and me with no socks. 

Anyway, I had 2 tickets, both ways. Yippeee! Now, I could put my coat and purse and sweater on the seat next to me. The plane was sold out. I was asked to give up my second seat, I gleefully said no, they are bought and paid for. They insisted, I happily showed them my tickets, smiled and said, no, sorry. The flight person wasn't happy, the customer wasn't happy but I was very happy. I spread out my arms and hips, dug out my book and drank my coke. I had a fairly comfortable flight.

I'm sorry this hapened to you, but you're not alone. Definately file a complaint and don't take no for an answer. Good luck


----------



## kayrae (Oct 24, 2009)

This infuriates me! Ugggggggh... I'm getting so aggravated at thinking about this. It's so costly to buy two seats and this is so so so unacceptable. I just can't contain how enraged this makes me feel. There's so much anxiety about airplanes already. This just fucking pisses me off!!!

I'm so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Oct 24, 2009)

That totally sucks. I'm so sorry that idiotic flight attendant put you through all that. Absolutely unacceptable. I can't even believe the airline industry sometimes.

First, it's: you'd better buy 2 seats.

Then, it's: you'd better give us one of those seats back.

Make up your minds, jackasses.

So angering!!! Sorry those jackasses worked their jackassery on you. They'd better give you some free stuff.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 24, 2009)

A similar incident happened to me & my brother except on another airline. He had to fly to the east coast and back on business. He was too shy to ask his employer for a second seat and didn't have the funds to pay for one himself. He hadn't been working long.) I bought him a 2nd seat and made sure it was next to the first seat the employer paid for.

On the first leg of the trip everything went as planned. However, on the trip home the same thing happened as the previous posters described. Full plane. Flight attendant wanted his extra seat. My brother, being shy, gave in to their pressure and they took his seat. He got no reimbursement. He just dropped the issue. However, he has not flown since. He drives now on all his business trips.

We just lost 1/2 the price of the extra ticket - down the drain. My brother wouldn't let me make an issue of it.


----------



## canadianbbw4u (Oct 24, 2009)

Geez some people are asses. I am scared to fly for these reasons. I do want to travel someday so I need to get over it. I dont know anything about flying. I thought if you were a larger person you had to buy 2 seats? Why would they ask you to give up that seat when you've paid for the seat. 
Im a very shy person but I can be rude when someone pisses me off. I would have told the lady no then ignored her the rest of the flight. You bought 2 seats to be comfortable. Why should you be cramped up for a few hours. My gosh! 
I hope you find a different air line to fly with!


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 24, 2009)

Ohhh she absolutely did not get my extra seat, it just wasnt going to happen...as it is i am tall and the leg room alone was awful, there was no way the seat was going to get borrowed, or whatever, from me....

it was more the way she did everything in front of everyone that pissed me off, i mean really...what person is going to say they bought two seats and lie about it...as if....


----------



## rollhandler (Oct 24, 2009)

The only conversation I believe I would have, If ever in that situation, would be: 
Stewardess: "Through an error we have need of this seat."
Me: "Because of your airlines rules I had to buy it. Sorry, but it is not available."
Stewardess: "But we have one more person that needs a seat. Would you be willing to give your second seat up?"
Me: I will be happy to give up my second seat If your company reimbursed my purchase price prior to takeoff?"
Stewardess "I can't speak for the airline or make that promise."
Me: "Then your airline should not overbook the flight, and your customer should take it up with them. Especially since THEY are the ones that told me I was too fat to only occupy a single seat and made it so I had to buy two. I wouldn't want to break your company rules without their consent and reimbursement."

Rollhandler


----------



## Sugar (Oct 24, 2009)

rollhandler said:


> The only conversation I believe I would have, If ever in that situation, would be:
> Stewardess: "Through an error we have need of this seat."
> Me: "Because of your airlines rules I had to buy it. Sorry, but it is not available."
> Stewardess: "But we have one more person that needs a seat. Would you be willing to give your second seat up?"
> ...



The thing is when someone is making you feel like shit for being fat...long sentences don't tend to come to mind. The most outspoken person can be hushed into tears at other's unkindness. It's real easy to say you should have done "X", but I doubt you've been put in this position before. 

It was right for Social to deny the seat and take it up with customer service. Not only that, getting lippy with a flight attendant can cause one more issues than ever. If they cry foul you could end up having a conversation with the FBI.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Oct 24, 2009)

Very sorry for your bad experience, Di. Totally inexcusable! I'd say that was partly the airline's fault and partly the flight attendant's parents.  Some good guidelines for complaining to airlines. 

www.airsafe.com/complain/complain.htm

When practical you can also negotiate a bit. Ask what they're offering for "bumps" and when the next flight is. I routinely get upgrades, vouchers and bonus miles for what is sometimes a very short delay. I ask when I get to the desk if they're oversold and, if so, what they're offering "volunteers". With 2 seats to offer you might really cash in?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm so sorry that happened to you, Di.  That's my worst fear - having that happen. What I do to (hopefully) prevent it, is when I am walking onto the plane and ask for a seatbelt extender, I also say "Oh, and by the way, I purchased two seats, so don't try to give my second one away." I then smile as though I'm being funny, that surely they would never think to do that, but it gets my point across. I've never had them try to give my second one away. But then, I haven't flown Continental, either. 

I hope they make things right for you! So sorry that happened.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 24, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about this, Dianna. It's stressful enough having to fly, and expensive to have to purchase two seats. The airline and stewardess showed a prejudiced lack of sensitivity. There's no excuse for so much cluelessness.

I hope you'll pursue this and give them a short piece of hell. And please let us know if we can do anything to support you.


----------



## biodieselman (Oct 24, 2009)

That really sucks Dianna especially considering the expense you incurred to avoid such a situation. Sometimes life makes you want to scream.






Sounds like you could really use a few hugs right about now.






Bad news is you'll have to wait till next weekend to collect those hugs from Ris & me... oh yeah:doh:... and of course... Bubbs.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 24, 2009)

I hear chocolate chip cookies help make bad situations better. That's always been my experience, anyway..........


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Dianna, I can't believe they treated you so disrespectully. I'm hoping that you'll get some satisfaction from the letter you sent. That was just HORRIBLE of the flight crew to treat you that way.

And yes, it's as womanofconversation says. First they say we have to buy an extra ticket, and when they do, they say you have to give it up. HELL with that!


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 24, 2009)

biodieselman said:


> That really sucks Dianna especially considering the expense you incurred to avoid such a situation. Sometimes life makes you want to scream.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and i have full plans of collecting...yeah, sometimes, in life it is lemons..but that is one airline that i hope will make some lemonade


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 24, 2009)

Falcon said:


> I hear chocolate chip cookies help make bad situations better. That's always been my experience, anyway..........



you know, i heard the same thing...now some world famous cookies MIGHT just help


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 24, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> Dianna, I can't believe they treated you so disrespectully. I'm hoping that you'll get some satisfaction from the letter you sent. That was just HORRIBLE of the flight crew to treat you that way.
> 
> And yes, it's as womanofconversation says. First they say we have to buy an extra ticket, and when they do, they say you have to give it up. HELL with that!



yeah sometimes you jump through hoops and it still isnt enough...wtf :doh:


----------



## KuroBara (Oct 24, 2009)

Have you tried business class? Is it still more expensive than two coach seats? Business is wonderful, the seats are roomy and there is more leg room too. Might be a good investment.

Of course, on a different airline. I would never fly CA again, unless under penalty of death.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 24, 2009)

The seats are not nearly large enough in first or business classes for supersized women. Two coach seats together are substantially wider. There's no way I could fit into a first-class seat.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 24, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> The seats are not nearly large enough in first or business classes for supersized women. Two coach seats together are substantially wider. There's no way I could fit into a first-class seat.


I fit snugly but comfortably in Air Tran's business class seats. Way more comfortable (and more expensive, unfortunately) than 2 coach seats, when you take the added leg room into account. 

AND I AM FAAAAAAAT.


Well, you've seen me, I don't have to tell you.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 24, 2009)

This kind of $)@($*&%@ is the reason I've become very loyal to Southwest Airlines. If you've bought two seats, you PRE-BOARD to avoid this situation--also they give you a notice to put on the tray table to no one sits in your second seat. 

Airlines should NOT not not not not not not be challenging you as the customer about this situation! (!!!!!!!) I honestly can't even believe they--routinely, apparently--do that. It is NOT your problem! It's theirs! The fact that there is pressure/tension between the front desk and the flight attendants is NOT THE CUSTOMER'S PROBLEM.

Sorry, I'm just yelling now but what the bloody hell! I am really sorry that happened, Dianna. Hell yeah, write them a letter--they need better policy in place.

ETA: I am still really mad on your behalf! The kicker is that you have to PAY TWICE AS MUCH as everybody else for this privilege (of having it challenged). You're doing your part, they're not doing theirs.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 24, 2009)

Carrie said:


> I fit snugly but comfortably in Air Tran's business class seats. Way more comfortable (and more expensive, unfortunately) than 2 coach seats, when you take the added leg room into account.
> 
> AND I AM FAAAAAAAT.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, I've tried business class seats in the past on different airlines, and there was no way in hell it was happening. Maybe I'm just hippier. 

Maybe I'll check out AirTran's next time I fly with them - just try sitting in one. Thanks, Carrie.


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 24, 2009)

I just submitted a huge letter (3 pages) to them, i got confirmation that they received it, and now am waiting their reply...

the thing that burns me, we get no frequent flyer miles, no discount on the seat, no perk whatsoever, yet, they can pull this crap...i want my miles, i want a discount or i want a sign that says i paid for it, people look at you like you are the spawn of satan when you have two seats and the plane is full....i also want my second seat refunded if the plane isnt full...i think i may have to fly more with southwest...but lord, all the stops they make...it takes forever to get from here to there....

sigh. I will keep you all posted, and thank you for the support...my next step is to call 1-800-we-care2 on monday, to discuss this further.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm sorry that this happened to you, Dianna. 

I had something similar happen when I was flying with my son. It was with Midwest Airlines, which I think is owned by Continental. Jegan was under 2 at the time, but I bought a seat for him because I wanted to be comfortable. As it turned out, he was too frightened to use his seat and wanted my lap. The stewardess tried to assign his seat to someone else, and when I objected to that, she got very nasty with me. I was afraid to address the hostility in her tone because I know that people have been removed from airplanes for far, far less than getting into a spat with a flight attendant. Like you, I stood my ground (and showed Jegan's ticket) but it left me feeling very shaken and really upset that I felt the need to *allow* someone to verbally abuse me. Unlike you, I didn't take it any further and complain. I'm very, very glad that you are doing so, and hope that you will get some satisfaction from the process. 


SocialbFly said:


> I just submitted a huge letter (3 pages) to them, i got confirmation that they received it, and now am waiting their reply...
> 
> the thing that burns me, we get no frequent flyer miles, no discount on the seat, no perk whatsoever, yet, they can pull this crap...i want my miles, i want a discount or i want a sign that says i paid for it, people look at you like you are the spawn of satan when you have two seats and the plane is full....i also want my second seat refunded if the plane isnt full...i think i may have to fly more with southwest...but lord, all the stops they make...it takes forever to get from here to there....
> 
> sigh. I will keep you all posted, and thank you for the support...my next step is to call 1-800-we-care2 on monday, to discuss this further.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Oct 25, 2009)

I am so sorry that happened. I normally buy 2 seats. Didn't they give you a extra ticket that says reserved to put on your second seat? I always get one and never had a problem.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Oct 26, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> This kind of $)@($*&%@ is the reason I've become very loyal to Southwest Airlines. If you've bought two seats, you PRE-BOARD to avoid this situation--also they give you a notice to put on the tray table to no one sits in your second seat.
> 
> Airlines should NOT not not not not not not be challenging you as the customer about this situation! (!!!!!!!) I honestly can't even believe they--routinely, apparently--do that. It is NOT your problem! It's theirs! The fact that there is pressure/tension between the front desk and the flight attendants is NOT THE CUSTOMER'S PROBLEM.
> 
> ...



:bow: I agree with this. I try to only fly Southwest. Plus I get the money back for the second seat if the flight wasn't full. Which happened all the times I flew.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 26, 2009)

I really wish Soutwest flew here. :\


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 26, 2009)

jewels_mystery said:


> I am so sorry that happened. I normally buy 2 seats. Didn't they give you a extra ticket that says reserved to put on your second seat? I always get one and never had a problem.



Southwest is the only airline i know that does this...i always tell the person lucky enough to sit next to me that i bought the seat, and why...

Isnt it funny that for so long southwest was the devil, yet a few more airlines jump on about the second seat and now we wish we could fly them more....how ironic...


----------



## mel (Oct 26, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear you had to go through this. It is awful to know that when you do the proactive thing (that they want you to do anyways) you get treated like that. Unacceptable!!

I had a similar experience (yet not AS embarrasing) this past summer on our family trip. 

I hope you get an apology and a free flight wouldnt hurt as well. 

Some people just dont take others feelings into account...and sadly some do and just dont care.


----------



## bigbri (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, sorry to hear people with problems on Continental. A year ago I had to fly across country alone and just decided what the heck, I'll buy a first class ticket. I am 6'6" and 400 lbs. First class was fine. I will soon be flying almost as far with my s/o and the price of two first class seats was WAY more than buying 3 economy, so I have 3 seats. Hopefully I will not need to argue with anyone BUT we all need to grow a little thicker skin folks. I really couldn't care less what anyone else arounds me thinks, because I'm not asking them to pay my way. I know musicians who buy an extra seat for their instrument and they never feel ashamed or self conscious, we should not be either. Sometimes if you want respect, your attitude has to DEMAND it!


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Oct 28, 2009)

That was a horrible way to be treated and I will be interested to know how you get on with your complaint. I fly a few times a year usually to Spain from Scotland as my best friend has a house there. I have flown with various airlines some expensive and some budget. I never buy two seats but I am always really squashed in my seat and always have to ask the cabin crew for a seatbelt extension, which is bright orange and is only otherwise given out for children or expectant mothers. ALWAYS ALWAYS I get embarrassed and try to discreetly ask the cabin crew to bring me an extension, they usually look me up and down to fully take in my size and then come strutting down the aisle swinging the big orange belt for everyone to see and loudly say, there you go madam. other passengers then generally look round to see who the fatty is.

well this year in september Mer and I went to Spain, we flew to Portugal and drove from there. On the way there, the same thing happened and I was the fat freak. On the way back though, the cabin crew member I asked gave me a little nod and then suddenly appeared with the belt folded neatly and the way he carried it, it was cupped in his hand and I didn't actually see it until he put it in my hand, gave me a little wink and went about his business. He was so nice, I am so used to the other treatement that I have got somewhat used to it but I was touched by his thought and consideration nonetheless. The airline was RyanAir ( an Irish budget airline ) and the guy was Scottish, his name was Frazer.

I went on their web site when I got back because I wanted to send an e-mail thanking him for being nice because I think it is just as importnat to give good feed back as it is to complain. I know we should be treated with respect any way but these courtesies 
should be commented on too and perhaps guys like Frazer will be made an example of for training other cabin crew etc.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 28, 2009)

Ohhh poor sweetie! That is terrible. I hate flying a lot, and don't buy two seats because I can't afford to. They can't make me because I just barely fit under the one seat realm. I have had some crap experiences, myself.

What that girl did was NOT acceptable. You bought the damn seat. Would they do that to a thin person? Ugh...


----------



## mergirl (Oct 28, 2009)

oh ..to GD
yeah but Frazer thought i was a freak because you kept saying.. "Look at his name badge.. Look at his name badge" .. He seriously looked at me funny. Though, if he made your flying experience a wee bit bettter then it was worth me seeming like a stalker!! 
I agree though, when you find fat positive expereinces where before you had bad ones, its good to praise the positive...


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 28, 2009)

Dianna-
everytime I hear that something like this has happened it just ruffles my feathers. Not only was that young woman unprofessional, but she was also disrespectful. From your conversation with her I could just feel the tension and anxiety rise up in me as if I were the one that were experiencing that ill treatment. 

I flew a small airline out of the city I live in...for the Vegas bash last summer. As always, we pay for a second seat. I did not however, post that I would require assistance or help in anyway. When I checked in at the ticket counter, the ticketing agent asked me if I required assistance to get to the gate. I could see on her face that she was trying to be as considerate as possible with me and not trying to offend me in anyway. I assured her that I could make it to the gate on my own legs and thanked her for the kind offer. 

When I arrived at the departure gate the flight attendant (who was an older man) came over to me and in a hush voice asked to see my ticket. Worried that there was going to be some issue with my size...I smiled and said "No worries, I paid for 2 seats" and again in a quiet tone he replied, "Can I still see your tickets? I'd like to see that they sat you close to the front of the plane so that you dont have to...pardon my saying it this way, but squeeze down the aisle to the back of the plane. I know those aisles are small even for a man of my size and we dont want to inconvenience you in any way. I hope to get you loaded on board with the people who board first...as to have you seated so that you dont have to deal with the hassle of waiting and standing with the other customers." His directness and frankness was refreshing. He didnt disguise his reasoning...dealt with the issue at hand, and was polite and courteous in every instance (even when we had to deboard the plane due to mechanical failure, they loaded me first again when the replacement plane arrived.) 

Those two instances of kindness keep me from not wanting to fly. I wrote a letter to the airline about their kindness and what it means to a plus sized passenger to have such kindnesses thrust upon us. 
I hope that when you fly again, you get the kind of service that I had last summer.


----------



## snazzy (Oct 28, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> I just submitted a huge letter (3 pages) to them, i got confirmation that they received it, and now am waiting their reply...
> 
> the thing that burns me, we get no frequent flyer miles, no discount on the seat, no perk whatsoever, yet, they can pull this crap...i want my miles, i want a discount or i want a sign that says i paid for it, people look at you like you are the spawn of satan when you have two seats and the plane is full....i also want my second seat refunded if the plane isnt full...i think i may have to fly more with southwest...but lord, all the stops they make...it takes forever to get from here to there....
> 
> sigh. I will keep you all posted, and thank you for the support...my next step is to call 1-800-we-care2 on monday, to discuss this further.




Amen, and good on you for following up, for not letting this go. 

I actually had something similar happen pretty recently. I'd bought an extra seat, and since this was a plane with only 2 seats across per row I was definitely looking forward to having the whole row to myself. I took the seat on the aisle, spread out, and put my magazine on the rest of the window seat. Well just as the door was about to close, a guy in an airline uniform comes rushing onto the plane, heads straight for my row, and points at the window seat. I just stared at him blankly and he kept pointing. Finally he said, "Can you get up, I'm in that seat".  I was like, um no you are not, I paid for that seat." He had the nerve to ask to see my ticket. He may have had a uniform on but he was NOT working this flight so he had no right to see anything. He then said that since I wasn't "cooperating" he'd call over the FA and let her "deal with me". It went much like the OP's story from there, rude FA insisted on seeing both my tickets, then finally accepted that I had indeed bought both seats. Then what does she do? Starts apologizing profusely to the guy who'd wanted the seat. Never apologized or said another word to me. :doh:


----------



## Carrie (Oct 29, 2009)

Liz (di-va) and I were discussing this the other day and agreed that the interesting, unexpectedly positive side of Southwest's policy for large passenger seating is that at least their employees are aware of our seating issues and well-prepared to deal with them in an efficient and quiet manner. There have been several other airlines I've flown where I've been greeted with that deer-in-the-headlights look upon check-in and informing the ticket taker that I have two seats. Like...they just don't get it, and I've practically had to turn around, point to my ass, and then show them approximate airplane seat width with my hands so 2+2=4 in their heads. With Southwest, they're all aware of the company policy and because it is enforced, they all know to let you pre-board, give you a seat hold thingy to put on your seat, give you your extender upon boarding, etc. It's smooth sailing, because they know the drill. Interesting, that something so initially controversial in our world has actually resulted in some surprisingly positive results for us. 

Also: Dianna, I neglected to say earlier, I'm truly sorry this happened to you. I would have been extremely upset, and absolutely livid, too, and I applaud you for writing your letter. These experiences can be so hurtful, the natural inclination is to just try to forget about it, rather than raising a fuss, but that doesn't get us anywhere, and it'll happen again to someone else. Bravo.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Oct 29, 2009)

snazzy said:


> Amen, and good on you for following up, for not letting this go.
> 
> I actually had something similar happen pretty recently. I'd bought an extra seat, and since this was a plane with only 2 seats across per row I was definitely looking forward to having the whole row to myself. I took the seat on the aisle, spread out, and put my magazine on the rest of the window seat. Well just as the door was about to close, a guy in an airline uniform comes rushing onto the plane, heads straight for my row, and points at the window seat. I just stared at him blankly and he kept pointing. Finally he said, "Can you get up, I'm in that seat".  I was like, um no you are not, I paid for that seat." He had the nerve to ask to see my ticket. He may have had a uniform on but he was NOT working this flight so he had no right to see anything. He then said that since I wasn't "cooperating" he'd call over the FA and let her "deal with me". It went much like the OP's story from there, rude FA insisted on seeing both my tickets, then finally accepted that I had indeed bought both seats. Then what does she do? Starts apologizing profusely to the guy who'd wanted the seat. Never apologized or said another word to me. :doh:



OMG. That was just horrible. I am so sorry.


----------



## Isa (Oct 29, 2009)

I agree about the, dare I say it, joy of flying with Southwest. The last several times I've flown they went out of the way to make the experience uneventful even to the point of giving me a refund because of a change in ticket price. (My employer purchased one seat, I purchased the second at a higher price. When the desk person noticed, my account was credited. It took about 15 min while she worked the phones but I did not mind the wait). 

The only problem I've had concerning my two seats actually came from a fellow passenger earlier this year. The flight was jammed packed, woman in question was in the last boarding class and decided that she was going to squeeze into the empty seat up front rather than head to the back. She was a bit nasty about it until I rather firmly informed her that both seats were mine, bought and paid for. 

I'm sorry to read about the issues had with other airlines. Dianna, I really hope that you received a response from Continental because it should not have happened.


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 29, 2009)

I have still heard no response.


----------



## SocialbFly (Oct 29, 2009)

snazzy said:


> Amen, and good on you for following up, for not letting this go.
> 
> I actually had something similar happen pretty recently. I'd bought an extra seat, and since this was a plane with only 2 seats across per row I was definitely looking forward to having the whole row to myself. I took the seat on the aisle, spread out, and put my magazine on the rest of the window seat. Well just as the door was about to close, a guy in an airline uniform comes rushing onto the plane, heads straight for my row, and points at the window seat. I just stared at him blankly and he kept pointing. Finally he said, "Can you get up, I'm in that seat".  I was like, um no you are not, I paid for that seat." He had the nerve to ask to see my ticket. He may have had a uniform on but he was NOT working this flight so he had no right to see anything. He then said that since I wasn't "cooperating" he'd call over the FA and let her "deal with me". It went much like the OP's story from there, rude FA insisted on seeing both my tickets, then finally accepted that I had indeed bought both seats. Then what does she do? Starts apologizing profusely to the guy who'd wanted the seat. Never apologized or said another word to me. :doh:



Snazzy i hope and pray you acted on this...


----------



## jewels_mystery (Oct 30, 2009)

Isa said:


> I agree about the, dare I say it, joy of flying with Southwest. The last several times I've flown they went out of the way to make the experience uneventful even to the point of giving me a refund because of a change in ticket price. (My employer purchased one seat, I purchased the second at a higher price. When the desk person noticed, my account was credited. It took about 15 min while she worked the phones but I did not mind the wait).
> 
> The only problem I've had concerning my two seats actually came from a fellow passenger earlier this year. The flight was jammed packed, woman in question was in the last boarding class and decided that she was going to squeeze into the empty seat up front rather than head to the back. She was a bit nasty about it until I rather firmly informed her that both seats were mine, bought and paid for.
> 
> I'm sorry to read about the issues had with other airlines. Dianna, I really hope that you received a response from Continental because it should not have happened.



I do the same thing with my employer. Thankfully he was cool with booking me through southwest.


----------



## bexy (Oct 30, 2009)

What an awful story Dianna, so sorry this happened. Basic polite customer care seems to not exist these days. I truly hope you get an adequate resolution to this.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 2, 2009)

Now we'll have to start getting to the airport even earlier, I guess? :doh:

http://www.theonion.com/content/news/united_airlines_exploring

I assume 1st class will get their choice of whether to lie face up or face down?


----------



## jewels_mystery (Nov 2, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Now we'll have to start getting to the airport even earlier, I guess? :doh:
> 
> http://www.theonion.com/content/news/united_airlines_exploring
> 
> I assume 1st class will get their choice of whether to lie face up or face down?



Unless I am reading it wrong, it does not sound comfortable at all. Besides that, I would stop flying before doing that.


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 2, 2009)

Dear Ms. Dianna: 
Thank you for contacting Continental Airlines regarding your recent flight experience traveling from Los Angeles to Newark. I would like to offer my sincerest apologies for the negative impression this event has left upon you. The behavior you described receiving from our flight attendant, Katherine, I assure you is not typical of the service we provide, no matter what the circumstances, and on behalf of Continental Airlines, I extend my sincere apologies for the negative impression we may have created. Ms. Dianna, all of our employees are expected to provide a friendly, efficient service, and I regret that this is not what you experienced. We realize that their response to your requests make the difference in your perception of our overall product. I have shared the information from your situation with our Senior Managers in the In-flight Service Division so that the corrective actions can be taken. I assure you that our senior management team takes these matters very seriously, and will further internally review this situation, and take the appropriate actions. Ms. Dianna, I understand that this experience with Continental Airlines has left you with a negative impression of our airline. I am quite confident that given another opportunity to welcome you aboard once again you will experience the outstanding service that we traditionally provide. 

Regards, Diane Cummings
Customer Care Manager 

Needless to say, i am on hold with customer service right now, not an acceptable answer...at all.

How would you feel?


----------



## Tooz (Nov 2, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> Dear Ms. Dianna:
> Thank you for contacting Continental Airlines regarding your recent flight experience traveling from Los Angeles to Newark. I would like to offer my sincerest apologies for the negative impression this event has left upon you. The behavior you described receiving from our flight attendant, Katherine, I assure you is not typical of the service we provide, no matter what the circumstances, and on behalf of Continental Airlines, I extend my sincere apologies for the negative impression we may have created. Ms. Dianna, all of our employees are expected to provide a friendly, efficient service, and I regret that this is not what you experienced. We realize that their response to your requests make the difference in your perception of our overall product. I have shared the information from your situation with our Senior Managers in the In-flight Service Division so that the corrective actions can be taken. I assure you that our senior management team takes these matters very seriously, and will further internally review this situation, and take the appropriate actions. Ms. Dianna, I understand that this experience with Continental Airlines has left you with a negative impression of our airline. I am quite confident that given another opportunity to welcome you aboard once again you will experience the outstanding service that we traditionally provide.
> 
> Regards, Diane Cummings
> ...



I would be wondering where my free flight voucher was.


----------



## Sugar (Nov 2, 2009)

I would be totally frustrated. I'm sorry you have to spend your time on this.

OTOH...what should be the correct response? I'm not sure anything would make me feel better about flying with them again...even a free flight.


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 2, 2009)

You know, you are right. Risible and i were talking and how do you make ok something that will color your every flight?? How do you make ok, when you do something right and they treat you incorrectly? All i know is...this isnt enough.


Just an FYI, this is what Southwest is doing for the woman they kicked off with the badly behaved toddler...
SAN JOSE, Calif. - A spokesman for Southwest Airlines says the carrier has apologized to a mother who was kicked off a plane along with her unruly 2-year-old earlier this week.

Spokesman Chris Mainz said the airline called Pamela Root on Friday to apologize. He says Root also will receive a refund and a $300 travel voucher.


----------



## Leesa (Nov 2, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> He says Root also will receive a refund and a $300 travel voucher.



And YOU deserve the same!


----------



## Carrie (Nov 2, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I would be wondering where my free flight voucher was.


Yup, agreed. Even though I probably would decline to fly with them again, something like that would at least show that they were taking my issue more seriously. Even a phone call would be preferable to an obvious form letter email. And don't you just love how they keep saying "Ms. Dianna", to make it sound more personal?


----------



## bigsexy920 (Nov 2, 2009)

Dear Customer Service, 

I would love to travel again through your airline. I would like to see if in fact this issue has been resolved by you providing me a voucher for my next flight. I would be more than happy to write a glowing review as to the wonderful service you provided on that flight. If this does not happen my only alternative is to provide as much negative feed back as I can to as many people that will listen as to the inhumane way I was treated by your airline. In addition I will be sure to never fly your airline again.


I look forward to your relply.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 2, 2009)

you may want to consider posting something about this on twitter and getting all the people you can to retweet it. Pretty much every airline has someone monitoring facebook and twitter and you could get the attention of someone if you put it out there publicly. 

Who did you send the letter to? Did you just get the name off the contact us portion of their website? I wonder if you could find the email or contact address of whoever is in charge of their customer service department and send them your letter and your obvious form letter in response. I did some digging, and found some names and email addresses for you. I would send your letter to the first two people on the list if I were you and if they weren't who you contacted in the first place. 


Primary e-mail

[email protected]

Primary contact

Anne Munoz
Director, customer care
(832) 235-1802
[email protected]

Scott O’Leary
Managing director, customer experience
(713) 324-6054
[email protected]

Secondary contact
Martin Hand
Staff VP &#8211; Reservations, Customer Care
(713) 324-8802
Martin’s assistant is Rita
[email protected]

Zeo Higgins
Executive Office
(713) 324-3419
[email protected]

Chief executive (*)

Larry Kellner
Chairman, president and chief executive officer
(713) 324-4444
(800) 932-2732
[email protected]

Debbie Moon (Larry’s assistant)
(713) 324-2233
[email protected]



SocialbFly said:


> Dear Ms. Dianna:
> Thank you for contacting Continental Airlines regarding your recent flight experience traveling from Los Angeles to Newark. I would like to offer my sincerest apologies for the negative impression this event has left upon you. The behavior you described receiving from our flight attendant, Katherine, I assure you is not typical of the service we provide, no matter what the circumstances, and on behalf of Continental Airlines, I extend my sincere apologies for the negative impression we may have created. Ms. Dianna, all of our employees are expected to provide a friendly, efficient service, and I regret that this is not what you experienced. We realize that their response to your requests make the difference in your perception of our overall product. I have shared the information from your situation with our Senior Managers in the In-flight Service Division so that the corrective actions can be taken. I assure you that our senior management team takes these matters very seriously, and will further internally review this situation, and take the appropriate actions. Ms. Dianna, I understand that this experience with Continental Airlines has left you with a negative impression of our airline. I am quite confident that given another opportunity to welcome you aboard once again you will experience the outstanding service that we traditionally provide.
> 
> Regards, Diane Cummings
> ...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 2, 2009)

Their response sounds like meaningless boilerplate/double-speak and as if they are not really considering what it is you complained about specifically. Definitely worth pursuing. GRRR.

Fabulous idea, Ella! (Twitterin)


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 2, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Yup, agreed. Even though I probably would decline to fly with them again, something like that would at least show that they were taking my issue more seriously. Even a phone call would be preferable to an obvious form letter email. And don't you just love how they keep saying "Ms. Dianna", to make it sound more personal?



Ha, i changed that to Ms Dianna from my last name...my subtle attempt at privacy...lol.


----------



## Cors (Nov 2, 2009)

Reading what happened to you makes me so angry, and that scripted response is totally unacceptable! I like Ella's suggestion - and let us know how they make it up to you.


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 2, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> you may want to consider posting something about this on twitter and getting all the people you can to retweet it. Pretty much every airline has someone monitoring facebook and twitter and you could get the attention of someone if you put it out there publicly.
> 
> Who did you send the letter to? Did you just get the name off the contact us portion of their website? I wonder if you could find the email or contact address of whoever is in charge of their customer service department and send them your letter and your obvious form letter in response. I did some digging, and found some names and email addresses for you. I would send your letter to the first two people on the list if I were you and if they weren't who you contacted in the first place.
> 
> ...



OHHHH Thank you, i think i will have to forward my original letter, thank you so much for this Ms E!!


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 2, 2009)

I started with this....


November 2, 2009


Hello Ms Munoz and Mr. O'Leary,
I am forwarding my original letter and your airlines response. I am sorry, but I find your response out of context with what happened to me. I strive to make my flying the easiest and most pleasant it can be, and part of that is buying two tickets (that airlines have demanded that customers that require a seat belt extension buy). I fulfilled my requirement and you blatantly failed at yours. 

I did contact 1-800-we-care2 today. They have emailed Ms Cummings, but in the mean time, I am emailing you. I would like you to think about the effect the airlines personnel had on my feelings towards future flights. I am concerned that even though I took the correct actions, that I was still questioned, in public and in a very embarassing way. So, how do I avoid this in the future?

I would like a different response from your airline, considering that now, you have added to my anxiety towards further flying, which was totally unnecessary.

Thank you for your time, 
Dianna


----------



## Sugar (Nov 2, 2009)

This sounds like a very good start. I really admire you taking this on as well as appreciate it. I know this is for your satisfaction, but it could very well make a difference to all fat passengers. 



SocialbFly said:


> I started with this....
> 
> 
> November 2, 2009
> ...


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 2, 2009)

Sugar said:


> This sounds like a very good start. I really admire you taking this on as well as appreciate it. I know this is for your satisfaction, but it could very well make a difference to all fat passengers.



you know, i am not trying to wave the sze acceptance flag or shove it down anyones throat, but each time we stand up for ourselves publiclly, it IS for ALL of us...


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 3, 2009)

Di, I love customer complaint letters that make people feel like massive turds. I generally achieve that by being polite and reasonable. Think about something like this; how would it make you feel? The idea is to leave what you want as the only thing that will let them off the emotional hook.

"Dear ____,

Your agent on behalf of your airline made an inappropriate, impolite and unreasonable demand that I relinquish my paid-for second seat. If the same encounter occurred with an individual holding a single ticket for a single seat, I'm curious; what would your response to their complaint have been? I doubt we'll ever know since there's likely never been such an unforgivably rude and unprovoked exchange.

In any case I'm making what I feel is an appropriate, polite and reasonable request that your tepid apology be backed by the sincere gesture of a voucher for future travel so I can see for myself whether your corrective actions produce results.

I've been a Pediatric Cardiac ICU RN for nearly 30 years. I understand that people make mistakes and that people feeling stress can respond badly. That said your flight attendant and entire crew have a responsibility to make travel safe and pleasant for everyone on board. Your company's actions made me feel anything but safe and pleasant. The anxiety and anguish I felt on that trip made me wish I never had to get on another plane _and I love traveling!_

What you do after a mistake doesn't take it away but it can change how people feel. I've already spent more time and energy on this than should have been necessary but I'm willing to spend as much as needed to see to it this never happens to anyone else again. This isn't about a freebie. It's about honoring the dignity and feelings of all your passengers of size. Please honor my request in order to allow me to find your assurances that this issue has been addressed credible. 

Respectfully,
DH, RN"

Use any part of this you find helpful. Good luck and sorry again for the inexcusable behavior of now both the incident and their lame follow-up. Talk about adding insult to injury?


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 5, 2009)

Well, I am officially confirming I will never fly continental airlines again if i can help it...I spoke to Ms Cummings today and felt that she was condescending and just lip service. She made several assumptions regarding what i wanted (Unless she read this here, lol) and was not about to give any. Here is my response.

Ms Munoz and Mr. O'Leary,

I am writing again to express my disappointment in the way customer service is handled at Continental Airlines. 
There were several assumptions made regarding what I thought would be fair compensation for the problem on my flight. Ms Cummings did not help when I spoke to her and indeed, I feel her comment of "all she did was ask to see your boarding passes" was again, a lack of seeing the big picture, pardon the pun.
Ms Cummings also stated I had asked for a refund. Never in any of my communications have I said that. I told her I thought that was fair, she responded that the flight was taken; the seat used, therefore, no refund. I said, fine, a flight voucher for the next flight. This was when Ms Cummings stated " all she did was ask you for your boarding passes". I also asked Ms Cummings, what Continental Airlines would do, so this doesn't happen to another person of size. She stated this was an internal issue and not for my knowledge. I think the very LEAST that could be done is as other airlines do, when two seats are purchased, a sign can be given that says "seat taken" or something like that. The person who has purchased two seats can then display it and avoid this entirely. How sad that something I asked for, such a small request couldn't be accommodated for. 
While I can see both sides of the argument, I sincerely feel there is no empathy from your side of the table. I feel that my issue has been trivialized and it was not trivial to me that is why I am spending so much time and effort on this.
I am a critical care registered nurse, when we have an issue; we have a service recovery folder that gives us guidelines of how to recover the service including gifts to take the sting out of the issue at hand. While I am not asking for this, I am simply saying, how unfortunate that my issue is not deemed worthy to be compensated for my time alone. Obviously this is something that was a big issue to me, as I have spent countless hours dealing with it. 
My actions regarding this are simple; if at all possible I will not fly your airline again. I will let the size acceptance groups I am involved with know what has happened with Continental Airlines and how my problem was handled. I will let my friends and family know, including my travel nursing friends how I was handled when a complaint came your way, a complaint I feel was valid. 
I am truly sorry that Continental Airlines feels that as long as an apology was given, that it negates any responsibility on their part. I will remember that the next time I make an error, for I am certain I could tell my job "well, I said I was sorry, that's enough right?".

A sincere thank you for your time.
Dianna


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 5, 2009)

Ooooh, good letter. Sad that they cannot admit responsibility for their errors and don't see fit to compensate you, though. I would have thought the clue was in the job title, Customer CARE but, unfortunately it seems not.


----------



## harp (Nov 5, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> Dear Ms. Dianna:
> Thank you for contacting Continental Airlines regarding your recent flight experience traveling from Los Angeles to Newark. I would like to offer my sincerest apologies for the negative impression this event has left upon you. The behavior you described receiving from our flight attendant, Katherine, I assure you is not typical of the service we provide, no matter what the circumstances, and on behalf of Continental Airlines, I extend my sincere apologies for the negative impression we may have created. Ms. Dianna, all of our employees are expected to provide a friendly, efficient service, and I regret that this is not what you experienced. We realize that their response to your requests make the difference in your perception of our overall product. I have shared the information from your situation with our Senior Managers in the In-flight Service Division so that the corrective actions can be taken. I assure you that our senior management team takes these matters very seriously, and will further internally review this situation, and take the appropriate actions. Ms. Dianna, I understand that this experience with Continental Airlines has left you with a negative impression of our airline. I am quite confident that given another opportunity to welcome you aboard once again you will experience the outstanding service that we traditionally provide.
> 
> Regards, Diane Cummings
> ...



The response looks like a standard template or 'fill in the blanks' type of response. Other than the name of the flight attendant, I can't find even the faintest sign that they even read your complaint.

Ilan


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 5, 2009)

So sorry, Di. You might want to take a few minutes to express your appreciation for their non-service here? 

http://airconsumer.dot.gov/problems.htm or here

http://www.airlinequality.com/Forum/contl.htm

And for future reference I'd suggest everyone carry a recording device and begin using it IMMEDIATELY when customer service in any setting starts to go south on you. If your cell phone isn't video capable get a cheap digital voice recorder or use your MP3/iPod to record audio (older iPods need a mike accessory). In a pinch you can even record to your own voice mail. Most states are "1 party" concerning recordings, so only one party to a conversation has to be aware a recording is being made. You can tell them you're recording if you want to see how fast someone can find their manners. Surprises are more fun, imo. 

I don't imagine Contincompetental would be too keen on having a recording of a confrontation such as you were forced to endure plastered all over the web? In any case a good recording takes all the "he said/she said" off the table. Use the recorder to debrief yourself as well; say how you felt about the experience. I've used this trick to good advantage many times over the years. I don't like to complain or argue but when forced to I prefer to win.


----------



## KuroBara (Nov 6, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I would be wondering where my free flight voucher was.


 
Only one? Heck no! You expect me to buy two seats, I need TWO vouchers. After all, I'm _zaftig_.


----------



## toni (Nov 6, 2009)

I can't believe they are being so stubborn with you. I think this CS chick is trying to prove a point. The fact she would say, she only asked to see your boarding pass proves she does not have a full understanding of your complaint. It is not fair. I know people who have gotten all sorts of credits for making the smallest ruckus. I will avoid flying with them in the future.


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 16, 2009)

Still no response, how sad, I am going up the ladder, i will keep ya posted.


----------



## James (Nov 16, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> Still no response, how sad, I am going up the ladder, i will keep ya posted.



keep battling! You are due some serious grovelling from them... This has the potential to be a news story that they won't want. Thats very valuable.


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 16, 2009)

Here is my letter from today. 


Dear Ms Moon and Mr. Hand,
I am forwarding all my letters to Continental Airlines as well as the responses I have received. I find it disheartening, that I haven't even received communication back from my last emails.

I know to you, this may seem like a trivial problem. I assure you, it isn't from my standpoint. 

I find it very sad that my issue is not deemed worthy to respond to. I know economic times are tough, but I also know, that in this time, customer service and care is so important. I am a critical care nurse. I have been for 30 years, so believe me, when I assure you that I understand dealing with people and customer service, well, just how trying it can be. I haven't been trying, I have been PERSISTANT. I am looking for someone to say they understood just how awful this incident was. The one woman, who understood, was also a plus sized person in the customer service spot in NJ. She said she understood that she too, would have been mortified. Finally, one person that understood. Why is she the only one? 

I don't think any of my responses or requests have been that out of whack. When I have made errors, I personally tell the people involved, and I tell them my response and actions so, the same thing doesn't happen again. I then make any attempt I can to compensate them, even if it is only a cup of coffee or an extra blanket. Customer care isn't pricy, but it is caring. When did Continental forget that?


----------



## squurp (Nov 16, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> So, as many of you know, i flew to NJ for the NJ bash and flew on continental airlines...on the way, i always buy 2 tickets, if nothing else, to stop the BS that you get from trying to escape with one seat
> 
> BUT here is the kicker...they tried to give my extra seat away..i said, no that is my seat...of course, the plane was FULL and this was the last person on the plane...so, the person leaves...enter irate flight attend who asked to see my tickets in front of everyone...i said, i have both seats, i bought them both..she insisted on seeing both tickets, i said, in front of everyone you are going to embarass me and ask me to see my tickets, she said yes...so i got out my backpack and dug out the tickets, to which she held them up and examined them, of course in front of everyone...she then handed them back and walked away....
> 
> ...



I've been known to make customer service representatives cry. I'd gladly go after this like a rabid dog for ya, if you'd like. seriously.


----------



## bigbri (Nov 16, 2009)

May I again say, the actions of the gate people were unconscionable. My wife (by the time we traveled home) and I traveled last week from Cleveland to Las Vegas. I purchased two seats for myself, one for my wife and she traveled with her motorized scooter. At the time we made our reservations, we could not select three seats together. We arrived over one hour before the boarding time noted on the boarding pass. At both airports I approached the gate representative pointing out the three tickets purchased and requested if they could please find three adjacent seats. Both times I was assured that could be arranged and within 10 minutes we were provided new boarding passes reflecting three adjacent seats. I also pointed out that my wife was traveling with her mobility scooter and the gate reps immediately prepared a "special handling" tag. Before any public boarding announcement, the gate reps called us over to board first, with my wife riding her scooter to the door of the plane and then walking the aisle to our seats. Her scooter was then taken down from the jetway to be loaded in the baggage compartment. After landing, it was brought up to the door of the plane and she road it up the jetway to the terminal. The flight to Vegas was "full" while the return flight did have several empty seats. The only point where we had any questions asked was at the security check-in in Las Vegas. One of my boarding passes was in my full name and the second used only my initials and last name. The TSA rep was not going to let me thru because my photo ID has my full name and the boarding pass she was looking at had my initials, when I told her to look at my other pass that had my full name, she then allowed us to proceed with the comment "I don't know why you bought two tickets, because I've seen lots bigger people only traveling with one". Overall our experience with Continental was positive, but certainly in no way mitigates the actions of the Continental employees that SocialbFly dealt with.


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you both for your responses, i know the situation was prolly an unusual one, but in a big bad way...their response sucks and i hope i get a more positive one, eventually...:doh:


----------



## mossystate (Nov 16, 2009)

Social, I am glad you are keeping at this.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 17, 2009)

Making a customer service rep cry would do what? They aren't the ones that caused the issue so why abuse them? 
Diana I am so glad that you are continuing to go after a resolution here. I wish there was something that I could do to help!




squurp said:


> I've been known to make customer service representatives cry. I'd gladly go after this like a rabid dog for ya, if you'd like. seriously.


----------



## James (Nov 17, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> Making a customer service rep cry would do what? They aren't the ones that caused the issue so why abuse them?
> Diana I am so glad that you are continuing to go after a resolution here. I wish there was something that I could do to help!



Indeed. 

Customer service can have the effect of being an anger sponge so that when you finally get through to the policy and process people (if customer service ever let you get through to them), you are so emotionally spent and chock full of false platitudes that you end up demanding less of them than you are entitled. In this case, you are sitting on a cast - iron injustice that cannot be apologized away with template e-mails. What you deserve to hear is the guarantee from a policy maker of the appropriate level that this will never happen again on a Continental flight and that you will be personally compensated for your experience. That's what you are entitled to in this situation... there's no doubt about that IMO.


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 17, 2009)

Well, i received a call today from Ms Munoz, while i wont get anything in reciprocation (at this point, honestly, it is moot) she promised to contact me back with information regarding new ways to deal with seating for people of size, she mentioned that they may add the paper that says "this seat purchased" for an extra seat.

All in all, i think she understood, that this wasnt done to get a gift back (although, that would have been nice) my ultimate goal was that this doesnt happen to someone who wont have the presence of mind or confidence to say your treatment of me was not acceptable...

i did get a lot of lip service, a lot of ums and ahs, but ultimately, i think she understood, i wasnt out to punish the flight attendant, i wanted them to act in a bigger way, so this never happens to another fat person...no one should be made to feel this way....


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Nov 17, 2009)

Good on you, Di! :bow: Thanks for your persistence and principles in the face of grossly sub-optimal empathy and professionalism. You've set a sterling example for us all. :bow::bow::bow: Appropriate rep will no doubt be forthcoming and hopefully elevate you to a well-deserved star. Kinda redundant, but still...


----------



## squurp (Nov 17, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> Making a customer service rep cry would do what? They aren't the ones that caused the issue so why abuse them?
> Diana I am so glad that you are continuing to go after a resolution here. I wish there was something that I could do to help!



I would never be abusive to anyone on the phone, for, it would serve no purpose. However, I know how to get things done in person, or on the phone, and I have a way of getting people to see things my way, in a relentless sort of way. At times, when I've been at my most relentless, some low level people have cracked - No surprise I guess. the companies with the worst customer service usually prepare their employees the least - perhaps I was just the fly that broke the camel's back in those instances. Either way, I can usually be very convincing. 

That being said, sounds like everything was handled ok. Let me know if I can do anything.


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 18, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Good on you, Di! :bow: Thanks for your persistence and principles in the face of grossly sub-optimal empathy and professionalism. You've set a sterling example for us all. :bow::bow::bow: Appropriate rep will no doubt be forthcoming and hopefully elevate you to a well-deserved star. Kinda redundant, but still...



ha, honey, dont hold your breath, not enough drama and bullshit in this thread to garner me rep, but that is ok, that wasnt the point anyway, was it...i just wanted some fricking justice and for someone to listen for a fricking change...maybe it worked, maybe it didnt, but for 5 minutes, Obi Wan, i believe...


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 18, 2009)

squurp said:


> I would never be abusive to anyone on the phone, for, it would serve no purpose. However, I know how to get things done in person, or on the phone, and I have a way of getting people to see things my way, in a relentless sort of way. At times, when I've been at my most relentless, some low level people have cracked - No surprise I guess. the companies with the worst customer service usually prepare their employees the least - perhaps I was just the fly that broke the camel's back in those instances. Either way, I can usually be very convincing.
> 
> That being said, sounds like everything was handled ok. Let me know if I can do anything.



thank you for the offer, who knows when talent like this might be needed


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 18, 2009)

squurp said:


> At times, when I've been at my most relentless, some low level people have cracked - No surprise I guess. the companies with the worst customer service usually prepare their employees the least - perhaps I was just the fly that broke the camel's back in those instances. Either way, I can usually be very convincing.



It's well and good that you know how to get things done, but I wonder -- why would you even waste your time with the "low level" person who no doubt doesn't even have the authority to grant your request, far less be relentless enough that he/she "cracks"? Not to mention, the situation is probably not his/her fault to begin with.

If I'm talking to a customer service person about my account/a negative experience (that I wish to be compensated for - either monetarily or via a policy change), and it's clear that my request is not going to be honored -- perhaps *can't* be honored by the person that I am speaking with, I don't waste my time or his/hers: I just politely ask to speak to that person's supervisor. If that gets me nowhere, I ask for the manager. I don't bother being "relentless" with a clerk or customer service agent. To me, it would be counterproductive.


----------



## Risible (Nov 18, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> Well, i received a call today from Ms Munoz, while i wont get anything in reciprocation (at this point, honestly, it is moot) she promised to contact me back with information regarding new ways to deal with seating for people of size, she mentioned that they may add the paper that says "this seat purchased" for an extra seat.
> 
> All in all, i think she understood, that this wasnt done to get a gift back (although, that would have been nice) my ultimate goal was that this doesnt happen to someone who wont have the presence of mind or confidence to say your treatment of me was not acceptable...
> 
> i did get a lot of lip service, a lot of ums and ahs, but ultimately, i think she understood, i wasnt out to punish the flight attendant, i wanted them to act in a bigger way, so this never happens to another fat person...no one should be made to feel this way....



If Ms Munoz is sincere about her promise to get back to you, and if they do change policy to provide the "seat purchased" sign - you won. A gift would have been nice, but if you're the agent in getting them to form a new policy that would help others in the future - that's the kind of gift that keeps on giving, ya know?

I'm impressed that you've gotten this far with such a large company - good on you, hon. :bow:


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 19, 2009)

Thank you Risible that means a lot to me, i kept waiting for higher ups to call, but she did tell me that the last guy i wrote, called her and told her to call me, so hey, greasy wheel gets heard, that was all i wanted...well and a little more, but you are right, ultimately we all win, if they follow thru.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 19, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> Still no response, how sad, I am going up the ladder, i will keep ya posted.



I have flown Continental and have found them wanting.

I had been wondering what has been happening with this Dianna.


----------



## Cors (Nov 19, 2009)

Good on you for persevering, Dianna! I do hope that something good comes out of it. It is things like this that help make the world a little better for fat people.


----------



## squurp (Nov 21, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> It's well and good that you know how to get things done, but I wonder -- why would you even waste your time with the "low level" person who no doubt doesn't even have the authority to grant your request, far less be relentless enough that he/she "cracks"? Not to mention, the situation is probably not his/her fault to begin with.
> 
> If I'm talking to a customer service person about my account/a negative experience (that I wish to be compensated for - either monetarily or via a policy change), and it's clear that my request is not going to be honored -- perhaps *can't* be honored by the person that I am speaking with, I don't waste my time or his/hers: I just politely ask to speak to that person's supervisor. If that gets me nowhere, I ask for the manager. I don't bother being "relentless" with a clerk or customer service agent. To me, it would be counterproductive.



I shan't reveal my secrets here. muohahaHAHAHA!


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 21, 2009)

I guess I still don't understand why an airline would need to institute a policy where people were able to utilize the seats that they paid for.

Oh Society. You so crazy...


----------



## butch (Nov 22, 2009)

Congrats Dianna on your determination and your sticking up for yourself and others through this long process. What they should be doing, and perhaps you'll mention this next time they get in touch, is to institute training videos/procedures for their employees on how to deal respectfully with 'people of size,' and they should consult fat people in the making of this training material. Maybe you could parlay this into a consulting role for the airlines on how to make flights for larger people more comfortable, and more appealing, which would result in more fat people flying, which would help the bottom lines of airlines in this economy. A win/win for fat people and the airlines.


I'm proud of you, Dianna, and thank you for following through on this for all of us!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 22, 2009)

squurp said:


> I shan't reveal my secrets here. muohahaHAHAHA!



I shan't ask you to reveal your secrets. I worked at a variety of customer-service type jobs while I was in college and for several years after, and I'm pretty sure that I've handled every possible type of customer.

I posted because I was hoping that you would reconsider your approach with front-line employees. I've been on the receiving end of "relentless" customers who couldn't seem to comprehend that, no matter how many times they ranted, bullied me, cried, begged, cursed, attempted to wear me down with reason, etc ... the company that I worked for determined the policies, as well as how much flexibility I was offered in terms of settling disputes that ran counter to those policies. Of course, they *all* throw out the meaningless "empowerment" speeches as related to "top notch customer service", but ... refund someone's money a few too many times, find yourself in the supervisor's office having a "friendly conversation" about the future (which may not include your continued employment). 

That is why I suggested that you bypass the front line and ask to speak with a supervisor if the problem is a serious one, and if polite requests aren't getting you anywhere. You save everyone, including yourself, a lot of unpleasantness.


----------



## cinderell1181 (Nov 28, 2009)

i have had nothing but good luck with airtran right down to not needing a seat belt extender on a flight! We even had one attendent who brought us our extenders on the sly and made it look like she was busy doing somehting esle as she handed them to us. 

I really think it depends on the flight crew. 

thought how you were treated was totally unacceptable. I am glad you followed through as you did! Kudos!


----------



## jcas50 (Nov 29, 2009)

I used to be a customer service agent for Comair, so I think I know how at least part of this problem started - but that does not explain the shoddy treatment that happened on the plane. 

The computer system that we used, which was connected to Delta, would pull up the names of passengers who had tickets. We had to confirm that they had checked in and mark them as having arrived at the gate. If the same passenger had purchased two seats, it only allowed you to mark one of them in as having arrived. There was a way to override that and check the same person in twice, but it was really cumbersome. It took entries that were not taught to us in class, or calling the customer service hot-line in Atlanta. It can also mess up things between the ticket counter and the gate agent working the flight. If a gate agent was overwhelmed (which is a lot of the time with some CSA's) I can totally see them giving up, checking the person in once and moving on. When they do that, they should let the flight attendant know of the potential problem with seating and the passenger count.

But part of the problem may be that the computer software to check in passengers does not readily allow to acknowledge that a passenger with two seats has checked in. We worked in a really small station (New Haven) so it was easy to rectify such a problem. But at a mammoth complex like LAX or EWR people cannot just walk out to the plane and talk it out. 

They have since completely redone the computer systems at Delta and many other airlines. So this may be fixed. But if the flight attendant was saying that they showed an empty seat - I bet that the gate agent could not figure out how to check someone in twice and gave up. 

Stick up for your rights. Sorry for being so late in posting but I have not been looking at the Dims board as much lately.


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 1, 2009)

Thank you for posting that, it doesnt clear the major problem up, but helps to explain it, i figured there was something like that...

i am hoping to hear back from Ms Munoz in January or so, to say that they at least have something in plan so this doesnt happen to someone again...it is kinda sad, the only people that have understood what this meant were other fat people or other fat people lovers...all i kept hearing was "well she said she was sorry"....not enough.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Dec 2, 2009)

I hope that she follows through on a new procedure so that this doesn't happen to another person. 

I was looking throught their website tonight and came across this:
Q: What happens if I've purchased an extra seat, but then someone sits there?
A: In that event, you must be an active participant in preserving your extra seat. You will be provided a boarding pass for both seats. If necessary, you can ask a crew member for assistance.

I thought it was interesting that they expect the passenger to be an active participant but being an active particpant didnt' seem to accomplish anything in your case.


----------



## SocialbFly (Dec 9, 2009)

I meant to post this before, but thank you FGF, you made my job of writing to them much easier, having all the information laid out in front of me...i have to admit, i kinda got the idea with the last phone call that they were more like "shut her the f*ck up already" when she told me who had written to her and responded to my note...lol...too bad.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Dec 9, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear you had such a horrible experience. I really do hope you get some sort of compensation even if it's a sincere letter of apology from Continental. (notice i said sincere)
I had to fly continental when I flew to Colorado at the end of Sept. I called their customer service first to see if they would refund a 2nd seat if the plane wasn't full, they said no, but I didn't know that so I at least tried. 

With the flight to CO, I did let the attendant know as I walked on the plane that I would need an extender. She was very nice and polite and said of course and she would bring me one once everyone was seated. 

So.. I waited.. and waited.. and waited.. they had fininshed their safety talk and she still had not brought one to me.. so.. I saw another attedant walking past my seat and in a nice way, I said excuse me, stopped her and she looked at me like I was bothering her and I said in a low tone that I would need an extender and the other attendant had not come by. She basically rolled her eyes, then kind of huffed/sighed and said "I'll be back." I politely said thank you. Even my mom sitting in the next seat over heard the huffing and asked what that was all about.
When she walked back towards me, she didn't hand it to me.. she tossed it in my seat. 

My flight back was about the same but at least the attendant put the extender in my hand.

Needless to say I will try to avoid Continental again.

I will also say that I saw the business class seats (had to walk passed them to get to economy) and they honestly didn't look much wider than the economy seats and the arms were Not movable which I did notice. But I was on a smaller plane than I've ever been on before so that may have been something to do with it. I've never flown business class. 

I'm just so amazed how some people are so rude to big people. 

I don't know about the rest of you but I get this kind of treatment from thinner people on a daily basis. One of my upper management staff gives me the "up and down" stare every single day that she sees me. Not only is it rude and unprofessional, it also makes me feel like I'm in a hostile work environment because I'm not a size Zero like her.... it's so aggrivating and frustrating.


----------

